# Annihilation Barges: Are they broken?



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

Just give me your thoughts on these things, I've had a lot of people complain about them recently and wanted other opinions. 

Reasons it is broken (courteous of friends:

1) its ridiculously cheap for its points cost, its possible to squeeze three into a 1000pt army and not feel a points sink at all (barely scratching a quarter of your points away)

2) Its AV 13 on the side and front, yeah this goes down to AV 11 on a pen, but that renders only the meltagun as a real viable option to take it down. Or MASS S7, which is common now, but the points trade off is very small in comparison. It also can't be shaken or stunned easily (less common this edition but something to keep in mind)

3) Ironically just talking about S7 this thing POURS out S7 hits, almost always getting 6 shots because its twin-linked and tesla. Not to mention the under-slung (but not twin-linked) tesla destructor it also has. This thing just wrecks tanks and can pour out enough shots to wreck MCs and squads (I've been on the receiving end and it sucks)

Reasons it isn't broken:

1) It's short ranged so is vulnerable to melta

2) It IS AV11 on the back so can be destroyed in cc

3) It's a nuisance, but not actually deadly since any kind of save is allowed against it and its still only S7

Thoughts?


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Kind of yes. They are just super awesome good for their points...like Vendetta's.


----------



## Creator of Chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

There actually quite balanced units. A tad under-costed perhaps considering there firepower and skimmer body (I fitted 3 into a 500 point tournament list and almost swept it) but aside from that I can see there quite balanced especially now that hull points exist and they are open Topped meaning enough S8 - S10 firepower even with the Jink save will make them explode. Lascannons being AP2 are especially good it. 

If you want something thats broken try Imotek and 3 moving monoliths. AV14 Skimmers that get a 3+ or 4+ cover when moving thats painful. Remind me to add the new monolith combo to my combo thread XD. Sorry to de-rail


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

In large point games no. In small points games yes.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd say that yes they are overpowered, and here's why.

As tau, in order to get 4 TL str7 shots i need to spend 94 points, and that's on guys that get insta-gibbed by a krak missile. They also are only BS3 and don't have tesla or the underslung gun. and the barge has a jink save.

For the anihilation barge you're getting (normally) 6 hits with the main gun and 2 hits with the underslung gun, or for 4 points more on a far easier target to kill, you're getting an average of 3 hits.

Annihilation barges should easily be 150 points.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Overpowered, no. That implies they are breaking the game in some way. Undercosted, I'd say a bit. They pour out WAY more firepower then just about anything at the same points. The fact that it's heavy though is what keeps it a little balanced because eveything in that slot is good and so if you take it, you aren't taking 3 spyders, or a doomscythe, or doomsday ark.

Also remeber it is open topped, so if you hit it with ap1 or ap2 you have a musch higher chance of blowing them off the board.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't think that they're particularly overpowered. A very strong choice, to be sure, but no stronger than a Psyfleman or Hive Guard. They most certainly have weaknesses to be exploited, chief amongst which is that they die badly to Meltaguns, Lascannons, Missile Launchers, Railguns, any real anti-tank gun in numbers (2 Meltaguns or Railguns, 3 Lascannons, 4 or more Missile Launchers).

Midnight


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

In a small game they can be extremely dangerous. But if a Necron is fielding 3 of these at 1500-1850 then are actually limiting themselves quite a bit. But what I've noticed since 5th is that when these things take a penetrating hit, the reduction of armour doesn't matter. They die. They can take very little in the way of return fire, even with Jink. And given the new rules for assault, these things put themselves in great danger to fire on a target. To those who feel these are OP, I say face down 3 Doom Scythes or 3 Doomsday Cannons. They're nearly double the points yes, but are a lot worse.


----------



## Corporal Punishment 69 (Jul 8, 2012)

Pardon my ignorance, but what are "Psyflemen"?

Sounds a bit like psychic belgians/dutch.....


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

psyriflemen. Rifleman is a term from the old mechwarrior days. There was a mech called the rifleman which carried 2 pairs of large automatic cannons to replace its arms. 
Psy rifleman, is a nickname for a unit in the gk dex. Dreadnought with 2x twinlinked autocannons and psybolt ammo. Gives you a very long range accurate anti light tank/mc unit for 115 points. Psybolt gives you +1 strength to your guns.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

They are exceedingly powerful, yes. They put out accurate, strong firepower with amazing volume of hits for a song. Also, you don't lose anything by fielding them, as Necrons have great anti-armor capability via the gauss weapons, CCBs with warscythe lords and whatnot. It's rare for a non-large blast weapon to be both anti-light armor and anti-horde, but the Annihilation Barges manages it while being dirt cheap.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Archon Dan said:


> But what I've noticed since 5th is that when these things take a penetrating hit, the reduction of armour doesn't matter. They die. They can take very little in the way of return fire, even with Jink. And given the new rules for assault, these things put themselves in great danger to fire on a target.


their short range and the fact that they are effectively worthless against AV13+ tanks, and the fact that you get an armor save no matter what usually means something.

truthfully i feel that a 10 point addition would make the unit feel more balanced for what it can do.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

In comparison to a Ravager(105 points), the Barge does seem a lot better. The Ravager can potentially match the firepower with 3 Disintegrator Cannons but losses its anti-tank weapons. My Wyches were once on the receiving end of 10 S7 and 1 S6 shots from the damn thing. And 6+ armor didn't amount to much since the shots deny FNP to T3 models. And because one was lucky enough to survive, their nearby Raider was taken out by 4 S5 secondary hits. Maybe that last bit was poor placement on my part but it was a frustrating moment.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Fallen said:


> their short range and the fact that they are effectively worthless against AV13+ tanks, and the fact that you get an armor save no matter what usually means something.
> 
> truthfully i feel that a 10 point addition would make the unit feel more balanced for what it can do.


Not a good idea. There has to be some reason to take the barge instead of MOAR NIGHTSCYTHES.


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

CattleBruiser said:


> I'd say that yes they are overpowered, and here's why.
> 
> As tau, in order to get 4 TL str7 shots i need to spend 94 points, and that's on guys that get insta-gibbed by a krak missile. They also are only BS3 and don't have tesla or the underslung gun. and the barge has a jink save.
> 
> ...


oh, whats that on the hill? they look like broadsides!!!

forget 4 TL str7
get 3 TL str10 ap1 with a range that covers 98% of the board not including cover.

NEVER.NOT.TAKE.BROADSIDES.


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

yes, i am a tau player, and to be perfectly honest, they dont usually give me much trouble. however, when there are so many of the damn things in tiny matches, yeah, i find their point cost a tad too low. bigger maches like my 1500pt games, i dont mind, because it dont take much for me to deal with, but smaller matches i admit, they tend to piss me off


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

you mean like 3 in 500 points ye


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't think they are over powered at all, most of the time when they are penetrated *giggle* they normally die pretty easily as most the weapons which do it are AP1 or 2 and its rare to make the jink. Then there is the fact that ALL TESLA HAS NO AP AAAARRRRGH, you would have thought the electricity would be able to get through metal armour pretty easily, at least a really big electricity gun anyway even if it was just Ap5 but then I guess it would just make it amazing anti-hoarde.

Don't get me wrong I love them, and always take one as they are bound to do something, but they are no harder to destroy the any other vehicle even those with a lower AV because most of the aren't open topped. Are they over-powered? No. Are they very good vaue for points? Yes. Should they be more points? Probably but I'm not complaining.

And also its a tesla cannon on the bottom not another destructor, that would be crazy.


----------



## Imwookie2 (Jul 14, 2010)

I think before we start complaining about the Anni Barge we have to look at a few things:

First the Necron codex is still the newest codex and since all codexes seem to have a slight power creep its not surprising that a few things in the Necron codex are really good. 

Also comparing things in the Necron codex to older codexes like Tau is really unfair of course the Necron codex being the newer one is going to be better in a lot of ways.

Finally we have to look at the codex and remember that the Necron codex was the first codex written with 6th edition in mind and since we haven't seen a new codex to compare to yet, I think its unfair to complain about anything in this codex. 



Id wait untill we have a little more time under our belts with 6th edition before we start labeling anything "broken".


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

No its not broken at all.....

You just use lance weapons on it especially bright or dark lances & giggle lots :laugh:


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

...I miss monoliths being immune to lance...


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

falcoso said:


> ...I miss monoliths being immune to lance...


Just look up the lance weapon special rules you will uke: :biggrin:


----------

